# Paper Dolls



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

Do little girls still play with these?


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 11, 2019)

I don’t know if they do but I sure loved playing with my paper dolls when I was a little girl. Wow that brings back some memories it’s so funny that you should post this as I was thinking about paper dolls the other day, isn’t that a funny coincidence?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

I still see them for sale.  I loved them too.  I loved dolls and all the girl stuff.  I didn't wind up traditional, but I sure started out that way.

Deb, your nostalgia threads always warm my heart.  Thank you!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)

I used to draw clothes for my paper dolls, color them with crayons and cut them out.
I wish I could see my creations today... I'm sure they were pretty awful


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 11, 2019)

I loved paper dolls, the fancier the better, & we’d play with them like later gens did with barbies, make furniture for them out of little boxes etc.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I used to draw clothes for my paper dolls, color them with crayons and cut them out.
> I wish I could see my creations today... I'm sure they were pretty awful


Me too!  I especially loved dressing up the ladies in my spectacular mermaid style dress!  That was my favorite type.  Always wanted one for myself, but never in my life even tried one on!


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

I got a "bride doll" for Christmas in the early 1960s and still have it (see photo). Never played with her much except to strip that bridal gown off and dress her in her nightgown, then cut her hair short. I had more fun playing with my chemistry set. Then my career was working as a biochemist, so I had a whole lab in which to play.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Me too!  I especially loved dressing up the ladies in my spectacular mermaid style dress!  That was my favorite type.  Always wanted one for myself, but never in my life even tried one on!


Katy Keene?


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

Here are the outfits and accessories she had:


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

Great hairstyle!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Katy Keene?


OMG, of course Katy Keene!  Also, Millie the Model!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)

Pepper said:


> OMG, of course Katy Keene!  Also, Millie the Model!


Yes, Millie too. Millie and Chili, the redhead~ LOL


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

Didn't they used to be in the McCalls magazine?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Didn't they used to be in the McCalls magazine?


Yes, I believe so, but we didn't get McCall's.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

Sounds familiar, the McCall's connection I mean.

eta:  Betsy McCall!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> I got a "bride doll" for Christmas in the early 1960s and still have it (see photo). Never played with her much except to strip that bridal gown off and dress her in her nightgown, then cut her hair short. I had more fun playing with my chemistry set. Then my career was working as a biochemist, so I had a whole lab in which to play.
> 
> View attachment 77993


Hey, Deb, I'd like to spend some time in that attic you have all this "stuff" stored in!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> Do little girls still play with these?
> 
> View attachment 77992



Looks so 1950's.

... by 1960, it was the birth of the Barbie dolls.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't know either, if they are still played with by children, now, but I do remember how much fun they were!

I loved making paper dolls , and then clothing for them, and also the McCall's ones, and i also cut home furnishings for them, from a big catalog for mail ordering real adult stuff.  
So  much imagining was involved.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Hey, Deb, I'd like to spend some time in that attic you have all this "stuff" stored in!


Well, if you're ever in my neighborhood....


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2019)

A couple of years ago, I bought a dozen paper doll books at an antique shop.  I'm looking forward to playing paper dolls with my little ones.  I sure enjoyed paper dolls when I was young, but they'll probably want ones on the computer.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Sounds familiar, the McCall's connection I mean.
> 
> eta:  Betsy McCall!


*I had a Betsy McCall doll! Loved her more than my Barbie (which was actually a Revlon doll!) *


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

I had a Revlon doll!  She was a redhead.


----------



## toffee (Oct 12, 2019)

I do remember them around -not sure if I had them ..my comic had cut outs to dress up ..


----------



## Liberty (Oct 12, 2019)

Remember swinging on the front porch with my girlfriend on a summer afternoon, cutting out paper dolls and drinking lemonade.  Good memories!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2019)

*I loved playing with dolls when I was growing up. I had soo many dolls and so did my sister. I still have a doll I got when I was 5yrs old. My sister and I both got them for Christmas. About 10yrs ago we were offered A thousand dollars for them. Neither of us wanted to part with them because of sentimental reasons. Here is a similar looking doll.*


----------



## jujube (Oct 12, 2019)

In 1952, my mother bought me an Effanbee Dy-Dee doll that was similar to the one shown except it had a brown lamb's-wool wig glued on.  It took a bottle and wet its diaper. 

The reason  she got it was that she kept promising me a baby sister or brother but lost five babies in five years, one a full-term stillbirth.  She was told that she could never carry another child. After she lost the fifth one, she decided to get me the most realistic doll she could find.  Not too long after that, she had a successful pregnancy and, in fact, had two more after that.  She said that the doll brought her luck.

I still had the doll up until a few years ago, when it literally disintegrated in my hands.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2019)

What a precious story.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 12, 2019)

I loved paper dolls. I played with them so much my mom had to keep taping the little tabs back on the clothes. I generally got a new doll every Christmas and put the older dolls around her under the Christmas tree. I guess to welcome her into the family.


----------

